# check this out



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im sure a lot of you have seen this 98
http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/156000-156999/156114_21_full.jpg

how do you get taillights like that. is that just paint over the STOCK ones. that's pretty tight. can you guys tell what bodykit that is. looks like drift huh??

now heres a front shot. yes, i answered my own question bout bodykit. can anyone tell what headlights he has?
http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/156000-156999/156114_18_full.jpg


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

from where I'm seeing, the headlights look like halos with the chrome housing


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Yea, they look like chrome housed halos... with crystal corners. About the tails... I'm not really sure about how he got that affect. /shrugs


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im thinkin about sorta doing that to my taillights, except the outter circle will be bigger than the inner circles, much like how the R34 Skyline looks.... i know i've been talkin about doing this for a long time now, but im finally starting to find the time, i might actually work on it today. i think im going to use fiberglass to make it, and just sorta make covers for the taillights. since i painted the outter tails all red (no more amber turn signal) it will look pretty good with the whole R34 big outter circle thing going on. ill post some pictures as soon as im finished, as well as some other goodies i been working on

by the way, i have a 97 200sx, i think it should be pretty easy due to the shape of the 95- 97 200sx taillights, the 98's have these wierd bulges in them, i dont think it would work real well with them


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

umm is it just me or does that first pic kinda look like a 4 door honduh?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

makes since.. they have hondas that put nissan shit on them alll the time. im surprised they havent made a sentra conversion for the civic.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

wow, it does look like a 4 door civic, lol thats wierd, it could be a 92-95 body style civic with a sentra front conversion maybe, as for the tails, it looks like they masked off the tails and cut circles, then pulled off all the tape except for the circles, and painted them with irontom's blackout stuff, so they are basically mock skyline tails, they look pretty cheap if you ask me


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that car does not look like a civic or honduh, the reason u guys might think that is because of the aluminum wing and the huge graphics on the side, the graphics on the rear window, make it seem like rice and we all know that honduh=rice lol j/k 

it would look cleaner without the graphics and the wing tho...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if I can't tell what it is.. I look at the door handles...
the door handles on a Civic are very distinktive...
otherwise... no luck if they have them shaved off 

Its a B14


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
He made a mask/stencil for the rear lights and painted it. Then just taped or glued it on.

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *im sure a lot of you have seen this 98
> http://images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/156000-156999/156114_21_full.jpg
> 
> how do you get taillights like that. is that just paint over the STOCK ones. that's pretty tight. can you guys tell what bodykit that is. looks like drift huh??
> ...


 extreme body kit....paint over the stock ones....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

can't tell with the rear pic, but i think you're right about it being extreme kit. and of course extreme sideskirts  that rear pic was too shadowy to tell. boy i sound like a dumbass!!! btw, is it illegal to paint that amber turn signal and just have a blinking red light?? im thinking its not, but just want to make sure.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the rear looks like the drift on my LCD moniter.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the rear does....he may have enen mis matched pieces. im so confused!!

heres a link. many mo pics
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...l_brand_query=model=Sentra&tree=Nissan Sentra


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

It looks like a Civic to me. Look at the sunroof. I don't know of any Sentras with that style sunroof. My 200SX only opens about an inch and a half if I pop it open. Otherwise it slides back under the roof, between the ceiling. I can't believe, though, how much they did to make it look like a Nissan; including the trunk and goofy chrome trim around the windows.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

thats a damn b14, not a civic, the sunroof might be aftermarket.

as for the tails, he used a tape circle to mask the lights and then spray painted them like every other retarded cheapass out there.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO... you guys _actually_ think that's a Civic? Bwahahahaha...

That's a B14 with an aftermarket sunroof.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

the riceyness of it portrays a typical hondaboy's civic, and those taillights slightly resemble those of a 92-95 civic, from the low light picture that was previously posted


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its not a honda, that's for sure. i still think theres something more to those lights though...whatever, this thread's pretty much done


----------



## your mom (Jun 28, 2003)

the tail light are done from a kit you can buy at pep-boys.
its a package of all kinds of different shaped stickers, you place ,paint then peal them off. i used them on my old 510.


----------

